# My not-so-train-related projects



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys, My wife and I have a couple of .22LR rifles that were in bad shape. I decided to change that! After some careful sanding and removing of dents and scratches I have gotten 2/3 ready for refinish. I am starting with one of mine that I really dont care all that much about as the test subject and hers in next. I think it is comming out pretty good so far.










I need a couple more coats to give it a really deep looking finish.

This is my Wife's Marlin Model 60 stock


















Sorry I didnt get any before pics but the first rifle was dented and scratched pretty good and the finish was in bad shape. My wife's rifle had a huge scratch in the stock and damage to the finish from a sticker. Both the sticker and the scratch were done by her cousin who decided to play with the rifle while my wife was in boot camp.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Massey,

The stocks look great. Nice refinish work.

For future reference (in case you don't already know), you can sometimes "remove" a scratch by soaking the length of the scratch in water for some hours ... this will swell the grain a bit, and allow you to fair out the scratch without having to sand down / remove too much of the surrounding area. To soak the scratch (locally, only), you can use a cut strip of sponge or a tighly rolled bead of paper towel. I've even made a wet paste out of baking soda for some vertical or upside-down surfaces.

What's the wood ... maple?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have heard about doing that on some light scratches but this was pretty deep. I actually could not get all of it out but I got enough out where you will not notice it when I get the stock staind. I am not sure of the wood type but the one that is stained now was a really light almost white colored wood. The gun is made by Ruger and I am not sure of the model. The Marlins are some type of african hardwood. Her Model 60 has a carbon steel barrel and her stock was a dark stain where my model 60 (not shown since I have not worked on it yet) is a stainless model with a light colored stain. I dont know if her's and mine have the same wood but it sure is pretty all sanded down.

Massey


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

The Stained stock looks like it belongs to a Ruger 10/22 Carbine, it has a Rotary Magazine.

Ruger always seem to use a fairly soft wood on their lower priced range, and a much better and harder wood on the more expensive range.

You have done a great job on the stock, are you going to give it an oil finish or varnish ???
















yo


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea it has a little 10 round mag that fits up under the rifle right in front of the trigger. What ever they used for wood sanded nice and I was able to get a nice smooth finish on the wood. I am using a varnish and when I am done I want this to be glossy and I want the finish to look really deep. I am experimenting on the Ruger and then I am going to perfect the method of finish before I do the same on my wife's Marlin.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say by the looks of the color and grain that it is probably Ash! But not 100% sure.
Nice color on the stock! When your done with that do the cabinets too!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Massey, I also refinished the stock on my 40 year old Ruger 22 with stain and high gloss polyurethane for a "bowling ball" finish... 










It's satisfying to give new life to an old gun.

Greg


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Choo Choo that is the exact same model I have. It was a gift from my Brother-in-Law for my birthday a few years back. He also gave me a 12G shot gun but I am not a fan of the SG. 

NIMT I built a stand and canopy for my 90 gallon fishtank in the same color. I left that kinda rough for a rustic look and it turned out really nice. This time I want it to look like glass.

Massey


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Massey said:


> Choo Choo that is the exact same model I have. It was a gift from my Brother-in-Law for my birthday a few years back. He also gave me a 12G shot gun but I am not a fan of the SG.


Same here... I only have 22's, and Rugers are real sweet shooters. :thumbsup:
This is my other Ruger converted into a bullpup...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice! Looks like a serious assault rifle not just a simple 22. Do you use a bananna clip of just the little 10 round mag?

Massey


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I own two ruger 10/22's and love em both, have also finished a sears bolt action .22 I got as a kid 60 years ago. Most recent finish job was a .50 calibur black powder rifle from Traditions, got it as a kit, and boy was it a fun build, and shooting is a real hoot. I now shoot it more than anything else I have.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Massey said:


> Nice! Looks like a serious assault rifle not just a simple 22. Do you use a bananna clip of just the little 10 round mag?
> 
> Massey


Nah, no big clips, no laser, no grenade launcher either... 
It's actually just a high powered pellet gun. The bullpup design is extremely compact with everything moved back so far. And its easy to acquire a target quickly even when its moving. I use quiet low velocity subsonic .22 ammo for varmit assults. Mainly the pesky squirrels who strip fruit and nuts off the trees. Nailed this raccoon one night when it tried to get into the chicken coop... 










Took out a couple others when they come to strip the ponds of fish. We don't have a screen on the 2nd story bedroom window for a good field of fire. My wife holds the spotlight while I bring heat down on the critters.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

flyvemaskin said:


> a sears bolt action .22 I got as a kid 60 years ago.


Think maybe your Grand Dad and mine went shopping together Got mine on my 13th birthday, 61 years ago. Bolt action JC Higgens. Sweet little rifle that I must have cleaned and polished it to within a inch of it's life.

My daughter had, thankfully had a couple of horses and the land owner would let me use his 22-250 to terminate with extreme prejudice little furry things that dug holes.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

We here have raccoons that pretty much leave well enough alone but the Coyotes are another story. There is a guy that lives near here that has been breeding them to help remove them off the protected list (not endangered but protected) and they get loose from him all the time. They are not domesticated, they kill cats and small dogs, the wildlife people say there is nothing they can do since it is not illegal to raise them, we just are not allowed to shoot them unless they attack us. I had one a few nights ago keep me from getting in my house. when I went in the other way I grabbed my Marlin and went to fine the thing. Well he knew better and had already taken off some where.

Massey


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

shoot the dang coyotes anyway, they're a varmint and dang sure not an endangered species. Don't you have the right to protect your livestock, whether furry, or feathered?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

On private property if you think a coyote is going to cause damage you can kill them year round (In Michigan). As for actively hunting them - it's open season all year except 4/15-7/15 with a small game license. We've got a large population of coyotes in my area as I'm right next to a huge park that is hunting protected. I plan on picking up a bow sometime to take care of my varmint/hunting issues on the property.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

They are on a protected list to keep them from being hunted for no reason. Seagulls, Crows and a few other critters are on this list too. Seagulls were popular sport at landfills back in the 80's when the workers would shot them durring break time. I can see why they are on the list but I dont like that a guy a couple miles from here can breed them and not be held accountable for the animals he breeds and not have to track or capture any escapees. 

We called animal control who told us that if they are threatening us we can shoot them. IMO the animal is on my property it is threatening me and my kids.

I have a Parker compound bow and I love it. it has a 70# draw with a 30% let off and will shoot an arrow with enough power to pass through a 3/4" piece of plywood after passing through a steel garage door. (the string hit my arm and the arrow completely missed the target at the range) My son wants a bow and arrow to play with. I told him that they are not toys and they are dangerous. I took our uncarved pumkin and showed him just what an arrow will do to a person. He was supprised to see the arrows pass through the pumkin like it was not even there.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Massey,
To get a really high gloss finish sand or buff with a Scotch bright between coats!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Already on it NIMT, thanks!! I just put the second coat on today and it is already showing alot more gloss than the first coat did. Tomorrow I will scotch bright it again and add coat #3.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a Ruger 10/22 Carbine, It's got a satin finish and a bunch of tooling on the stock, those are really hard to refinish. I've go several 25 round clips and a fairly decent scope on it.
Also have a Henry lever action 22 and a 450 Marlin lever action.
The two are crack shots off of iron sights!
The 450 is just a cannon!


----------



## ScottBly257 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a nice non train hobby also I build ak's and AR's


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice looking toys. I would love to get an AK one day but for now I am stuck with with my little .22s. My next fire arm purchase is going to be a Kimber 1911 Classic II.

Massey


----------

